# Looking for something in Denver



## Shadowduckboy (Jan 21, 2018)

hopeful for the west side of the city

Kyukushin was my first choice but the only one in the state is an hour and a half away 

not into Kraft Maga

Combat oriented

There's a budo taijutsu place but I don't know if it's any good

There's the IKFF shotokan place nearby but I'm not sure if that is applicable to real combat

Any recommendations?


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2018)

Enshin karate.  Their honbu (headquarters dojo) is in Denver.  Run by Joko Ninomiya and his son.

Home - Enshin Karate

Ninomiya was a Kyokushin legend back in the day.  He followed his teacher (Hideyuki Ashihara) who was also a Kyokushin legend when he left Kyokushin and formed Ashihara karate.  Ninomiya then left Ashihara and started Enshin.

Take Kyokushin, substitute “fighting kata” for traditional kata, add some Judo, and you’ve got Enshin.  I’ve admittedly got a man crush on Enshin. It seems very no-nonsense and covers up-close striking, throws, chokes, and joint locks.  Their claim to fame is tai sabaki - circular movement into the opponent’s blind spot.

Their big tournament is the Sabaki Challenge.  Google searching that will give you an idea.  Granted, they’re the top competitors in their biggest tournament, but it’ll give you an idea what it’s all supposed to be about.

There’s no local Enshin near me, and been there, done that with full Contact Karate in my 20s.  

Did I mention Ninomiya is an absolute legend?


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah sounds like Enshin would be right up your alley. And Honbu as well, wowza!! But I'd even look up all close by places of all styles and train in them for a few weeks or a month, get a feel for them. That way you can see which clicks for you, it'll often be the dojo and instructor that clicks moreso than the style, good luck


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah sounds like Enshin would be right up your alley. And Honbu as well, wowza!! But I'd even look up all close by places of all styles and train in them for a few weeks or a month, get a feel for them. That way you can see which clicks for you, it'll often be the dojo and instructor that clicks moreso than the style, good luck


Absolutely.  If the teaching methods aren’t in line with your learning style, it doesn’t matter how good the art is.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 21, 2018)

How far is Longmont from you Shadowduckboy?
One of my favorite Systema instructors teaches there.
Regards
Brian King


----------

